
Zero setup, easy to use database as a service(python client included) - beczkowb
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;prototype-project&#x2F;easydb-python-client<p>Hi, I&#x27;m looking for some feedback. All you need to do is to install client. Space == database, bucket == collection&#x2F;table.
======
techneo
what about authentication ?

~~~
beczkowb
For now access to your db is protected only by space id.

